# Putting Baby to Bed Earlier than yourself



## Yogini108 (May 15, 2014)

Does everyone who co-sleeps go to bed at the same time as their baby? Our baby is 3 months and so far have just brought her to bed when I go to bed. However, I recently started working again and need to get up earlier than normal. A lot of mornings baby is still sleeping when I try to get up. She stays awake for a few hours while I shower and get ready, then I nurse her and she goes back to sleep / down for a nap about the time the babysitter arrives. 

I want to make sure she is getting enough sleep, but I don't feel comfortable letting her sleep in our bed alone.

what do others do?


----------



## novaseren (Dec 20, 2014)

I have a 2 year old and a 3 month old. The baby goes to sleep at 7 in a side-carred crib. I lay with her until she's out and then I sneak out. The 2 year old goes to bed at 8 and we very quietly sneak in, snuggle up on the bed and I sneak out when she's asleep. We've always used a video moniter to keep an eye on them when they're sleeping and we're not. I don't think I would be comfortable leaving them to sleep in the big bed by themselves if I couldn't see them on the camera. It depends on your set up I guess. We've always been able to sneak back in when we're ready to go to bed without waking anyone. We use fans for white noise and I think that's pretty crucial for the sneaking, too!


----------



## katelove (Apr 28, 2009)

I started leaving my girls for sleeps at about 4mo. We have rails on the bed and, once DD1 was mobile we put the mattress on the floor. 

I just moved all the pillows to the head of the bed and folded the bedclothes to the foot. And I checked on them every 20mins or so as well.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## luckiest (Apr 29, 2009)

We did mattress on the floor with the last baby. With this one so far I just keep the space very clear of blankets and pillows, and the bed is blocked on one side with a side car crib and the other by a TresTria co sleeping pillow. He's not even rolling yet though so he doesn't get anywhere. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sarahl918 (Jul 16, 2012)

I started leaving my DD in our bed at night around 4mos old. I used a video monitor but checked on her frequently. I kept the area very clear of pillows/blankets but put pillows on the edge of the bed (it's a King). Once she was more mobile, around 7 months or so, we moved the mattress to the floor. We put our bed frame back up when she was about 12-13 months when she was able to get down off feet first, as we had begun teaching her very early. She still goes to bed without us around 7-8pm, and we join her around 1030.


----------



## smalltimehero (May 13, 2015)

Yogini108 said:


> Does everyone who co-sleeps go to bed at the same time as their baby? Our baby is 3 months and so far have just brought her to bed when I go to bed. However, I recently started working again and need to get up earlier than normal. A lot of mornings baby is still sleeping when I try to get up. She stays awake for a few hours while I shower and get ready, then I nurse her and she goes back to sleep / down for a nap about the time the babysitter arrives.
> 
> I want to make sure she is getting enough sleep, but I don't feel comfortable letting her sleep in our bed alone.
> 
> what do others do?


Shoot! By the time baby is ready for bed, I am ready to pass out! Sometimes I think my bedtime is earlier than baby's! LOL!!


----------



## llwr (Feb 24, 2009)

When I knew I wouldn't be around, I put baby on a blanket on the floor of her baby-proofed room with a gate. Easy peace of mind. The side benefit was that I could nurse her on the floor and just roll away -- much easier than trying to transfer somewhere. 

There were times in the morning when I had to be up with my other girls and didn't want to wake her. I used the monitor, checked often and blocked off the other side of the bed.


----------



## yilubset (Jul 20, 2015)

well,The side benefit was that I could nurse her on the floor and just roll away -- much easier than trying to transfer somewhere.


----------



## countrymomma555 (Jul 24, 2015)

i have a 3 year old, and i started leaving her alone to sleep at about 5 or 6 months, but before then she went to bed when we went to bed (we go to bed and get up pretty early) and she was pretty much ready to get up when we do, at about 7 am to 7:30 am, then go back to sleep downstairs somewhere. when she was about 5-6 months old i would lay down with her until she fell asleep, then take of the blankets and fence her in with pillows and turn on the baby monitor. now i lay with her until she gets sleepy/ starts dozing off then i put a pillow on either side of the bed and (still) turn on the monitor.


----------



## Thestephblog (Aug 1, 2015)

I have a 19 month old and until he was about 8-9 months I went to bed with him but now we basically do what you do. I can't put him to sleep because I will fall asleep (even if I'm not tired)so my husband lays with him until he falls asleep then we do the same, put pillows up by him and watch him on the monitor.


----------



## Thestephblog (Aug 1, 2015)

We do also do the fans for white noise like another poster said, and that really does help!!


----------

